# The Unofficial guide to Tatuaje!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Since we already have a on going thread in regards to Viaje, it only seems to make sense to create one for Tatuaje. Post anything you want about Tatuaje in here, from your favorite cigars to new releases and anything else!

I'm kicking this one off with the La Verite 2009 by Pete Johnson. Futures are going on sale tomorrow at a massive 40% discount to the regular price. I haven't tried the 2008 La Verite and wonder what you guys think about this? I guess if you're going to buy them, might as well buy them in the first tier right?

*Approximate shipping for the 2009 products is Late June, 2011.*
*
*The first Tier is available from 3/16/2011 through 4/15/2011 at a savings of* 40% ($15 and $12 respectively) *

The second Tier is available from 4/16/11 through 5/15/2011 at a savings of* 20% ($20 and $16 respectively) *

The third Tier is available from 5/16/11 through 6/15/2011 at a savings of *10% ($22.50 and $18 respectively) *
*
After that, full retail pricing of $25 for **La Vérité** and $20 for **L'Esprit de Vérité **will be in effect.*
 *
*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So, the Robusto in the first tier will cost $12, the churchill will run you $15. Pretty good pricing especially since Pete Johnson fixed some of the problems he had in the 2008.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Well you know I grabbed a box of the Robusto '08 and I'm really tempted to grab some Churchill '09. I really like Pete's entire approach to the label and to hear him talk about it he's really enthusiastic about the whole project.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Well you know I grabbed a box of the Robusto '08 and I'm really tempted to grab some Churchill '09. I really like Pete's entire approach to the label and to hear him talk about it he's really enthusiastic about the whole project.


Kevin, I'm with you on this. I think it's worth the 40% savings to buy them early. You probably won't see this type of savings later.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I enjoy the Tatuaje line, thanks for the thread and information.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

According to the blend, the churchill (La Verite) will be full bodied and be the flagship once again. The robusto (Espirit La Verite) will have a lighter blend but similar profile.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> So, the Robusto in the first tier will cost $12, the churchill will run you $15. Pretty good pricing especially since *Pete Johnson fixed some of the problems he had in the 2008.*


This is what you are banking on. The 2008 edition was availble at discounted prices (I think) because the issues pushed people away from the line. I will say at least to me, the prices on the Churchill 2008 held quite a bit better then the Robusto.

IMHO, the 2008 Churchills need much more aging time then the Robusto. That also may explain why the prices held - more up side.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> This is what you are banking on. The 2008 edition was availble at discounted prices (I think) because the issues pushed people away from the line. I will say at least to me, the prices on the Churchill 2008 held quite a bit better then the Robusto.


Absolutely Joe. It seems to me that he recognized his errors and made the proper adjustments. Now, the way I look at it, even if the cigars were to have problems, I highly doubt they will be discounted to the pricing level of the first tier. So, at best, you get a steal and worst case scenario, you might get a refund on them.

Has anyone smoked the 2008 and what differences do you feel we can expect from the 2008 to the 2009?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

these were a little too expensive for me last year but at $12 ill probably bite. any info where these will be available for purchase at the discounted price veeral?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> these were a little too expensive for me last year but at $12 ill probably bite. any info where these will be available for purchase at the discounted price veeral?


La Verite by Pete Johnson

I'll post more sources as I find them.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

The savings are nice. Definitely tempting. Some of the 08 wrappers had problems that the 09's shouldn't have according to Pete.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Has anyone smoked the 2008 and what differences do you feel we can expect from the 2008 to the 2009?


I have had them both. It was tough to really make a call on them. I was not exactly impressed with either, but the construction on the churchill was quite a bit better. The Churchill tasted MUCH younger, so I would guess it might better the better aging bet. The thing that surprised me was for 2008, as far as I can tell both cigars were the same blend - all Habano Criollo so I was not expected such a difference in taste.

Having said that, it is well documented that Pete is very excited about this line, and I know of at least two reatail shop owners that have full 100ct cases of the churchills that they are holding.

For 2009, I have no clue on the how they will taste, but for this year they will have different tobacco and it will be a blend. Also, each size will have a different blend. Finally, I think I read that these were not rolled until the end of 2010, while the 2008 were rolled in mid 2009. That means these 2009's will be about 6 months younger then the 2008's.

I am on the fence with these.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> I have had them both. It was tough to really make a call on them. I was not exactly impressed with either, but the construction on the churchill was quite a bit better. The Churchill tasted MUCH younger, so I would guess it might better the better aging bet. The thing that surprised me was for 2008, as far as I can tell both cigars were the same blend - all Habano Criollo so I was not expected such a difference in taste.
> 
> Having said that, it is well documented that Pete is very excited about this line, and I know of at least two reatail shop owners that have full 100ct cases of the churchills that they are holding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe. I'm trying to plan out my purchases for the next few months because of the trip in may and I'll need to budget. I'm just trying to wonder if these cigars will be worth the price tag, even at the discounted rate. There are many other Tatuajes I have yet to try not to mention he has more releases coming up in the next few months (I believe). But, if I can't pull the trigger in the next 3 weeks, I highly doubt I'll do it lately.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

sooo tempting. I'm gonna get some. Thanks Veeral!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the thread Veeral, as I begin to venture more into the premium market I really aprecciate the info on these. I think the reason a lot of these don't get talked about around here much is because for guys like me who have no local cigar shop it is damn near impossible to find these things.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Tempting. Its now between this and my local B&M's special Viaje release, Viaje Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Thanks for the thread Veeral, as I begin to venture more into the premium market I really aprecciate the info on these. I think the reason a lot of these don't get talked about around here much is because for guys like me who have no local cigar shop it is damn near impossible to find these things.


No problem T.W. In all honestly, even though I haven't tried the 2008 La Verite, there are plenty of other Tatuaje blends that will appeal to you even at lower pricing. There is the Tatuaje Holts Exclusive Verocu 9 which sells for $130 (box of 25).


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> No problem T.W. In all honestly, even though I haven't tried the 2008 La Verite, there are plenty of other Tatuaje blends that will appeal to you even at lower pricing. There is the Tatuaje Holts Exclusive Verocu 9 which sells for $130 (box of 25).


Its now $119 but not a box of 25 only box of 20.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The 2009 is a completely different blend, whereas the 2008 was, young and mild; the 2009 a few months ago was much stronger and seemed like it still was building. The 2008s weren't a release that you would expect out of Tatuaje, the 2009s are; if that makes any sense.

Pricing is still high and I don't think this is better than _some_ of last year's LEs: Pork Tenderloin, Barclay Rex, NHC...

If I were a betting man... I'd expect that come Friday night there will be a couple bundles of these floating around at a dinner in New Hampshire.

Not sure how all retailers are doing this, but if you order through NHC you aren't billed until July.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> The 2009 is a completely different blend, whereas the 2008 was, young and mild; the 2009 a few months ago was much stronger and seemed like it still was building. The 2008s weren't a release that you would expect out of Tatuaje, the 2009s are; if that makes any sense.
> 
> Pricing is still high and I don't think this is better than _some_ of last year's LEs: Pork Tenderloin, Barclay Rex, NHC...
> 
> ...


I don't think that is correct, at least according to the website

"*These products will ship when they become available.* *You will be charged at the time the order is placed. *"


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I don't think that is correct, at least according to the website
> 
> "*These products will ship when they become available.* *You will be charged at the time the order is placed. *"


Yes... WTF was I reading an hour ago? That makes more sense now.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Other than these, are there any other birdies chirping :gossip:about some new lines? Or LE in the near or even distant future? Whether it be the Monsters or any reproduction LE's. Thanks guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Very tempting indeed. Thanks Vereel for the great thread. What would anyone guess the comparison between these and the AF Anejo's?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Tempting, but I think I'm going to save my bucks for Saints and Sinners in April.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to try one tomorrow at a Tat event. Maybe there will be some prerelease Faustos as well. Here's hoping!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

astripp said:


> I'm hoping to try one tomorrow at a Tat event. Maybe there will be some prerelease Faustos as well. Here's hoping!


Where's the event, Andrew?!?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

These "small batch" cigars are absolutely RUINING my ability to enjoy a $5 stogie!

Oh well, perhaps I'll quit for a month, then try to "roll back the hands of time" to 3 to 5 per week (a 10 year roll-back for sure).


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Tat event in Ma?? I could take tomorrow off...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Where's the event, Andrew?!?


Gloucster St Cigars I believe. That & the parade, Boston is he place to be tomorrow.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> The 2009 is a completely different blend, whereas the 2008 was, young and mild; the 2009 a few months ago was much stronger and seemed like it still was building. The 2008s weren't a release that you would expect out of Tatuaje, the 2009s are; if that makes any sense.
> 
> Pricing is still high and I don't think this is better than _some_ of last year's LEs: Pork Tenderloin, Barclay Rex, NHC...


Charlie brought up a point of how some of the LEs last year may still be better than the 2009 Verite which leads me to ask a question since I've only started smoking Tatuaje a few months ago.

I'd like to know what would be your top 5 Non Limited Edition Tatuaje Cigars and what would be your top 5 Limited Edition Tatuajes. If you haven't tried a popular size, just post that as well so I know why it isn't in the list.

I think this would be a cool way for someone to get slowly introduced to the tatuaje cigar line up.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I really enjoy Tatuaje and I'm torn on biting on a box of churchill's at the tier 1 pricing. I have smoked one of the 2008 churchill's and it was not bad but didn't really wow me either. It really tasted young and I'm sure in a few years it will be great (have another resting). But coin is short and I think I would rather hold out for the Fausto/Avion and the Wolf come Halloween.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Charlie brought up a point of how some of the LEs last year may still be better than the 2009 Verite which leads me to ask a question since I've only started smoking Tatuaje a few months ago.
> 
> I'd like to know what would be your top 5 Non Limited Edition Tatuaje Cigars and what would be your top 5 Limited Edition Tatuajes. If you haven't tried a popular size, just post that as well so I know why it isn't in the list.
> 
> I think this would be a cool way for someone to get slowly introduced to the tatuaje cigar line up.


I can't give you five of each but my favorite reg release is the brown label Havana Cazador followed closely by the Regios.

As for limiteds I haven't smoked a lot of them yet, but one I have had several and really like is the Black Torpdo/tubo.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I'd like to know what would be your top 5 Non Limited Edition Tatuaje Cigars and what would be your top 5 Limited Edition Tatuajes. If you haven't tried a popular size, just post that as well so I know why it isn't in the list.
> 
> I think this would be a cool way for someone to get slowly introduced to the tatuaje cigar line up.


Sometimes it's hard for me to tell some of Pete's limited from regular production Verocu tubo? RC233? But I'll try my best to separate them into proper lists here.

Regular production

El Triunfador lancero
Verocu red tubo
RC233
Reserva SW
Havana VI angeles

Limited production

Boris
T110
NHC Seleccion Limitada Reservas
Drac
Face

I have not really smoked that many LE Tat's so the limited list is almost all I've tried. The Face and SODO didn't really wow me but I've only smoked one example of each. Once they get some more rest I will revisit them.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Where's the event, Andrew?!?


Gloucester St. Cigars at 5pm. Pete parties right, since where else would you want to be on St. Pat's?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I'd like to know what would be your top 5 Non Limited Edition Tatuaje Cigars and what would be your top 5 Limited Edition Tatuajes. If you haven't tried a popular size, just post that as well so I know why it isn't in the list.
> 
> I think this would be a cool way for someone to get slowly introduced to the tatuaje cigar line up.


My top 5 reg production Tats are, in order:
7th Reserva
Petit Cazadores Reserva
El Triunfador Lancero (original release)
J21
Noellas

I haven't smoked enough of the LE's to give a top 5 list, but based on what I've read I'd love to track down a few Barclay Rex, Pork Tenderloins, and T110's.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This is VERY tempting. I don't know if I'll bite, I've been thinking about my first box of the stuff we shall not name... and also a box of the new Tatuaje La Casita Criolla. I think those are coming out in Summer. The Fausto line is also tempting, the F171 looks like a winner. UGH, I don't have the money for this! LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I smoked a T110 for the very first time and decided to pair it with Guiness because of St. Patty's day....what an awful mistake!


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

deep said:


> For 2009, I have no clue on the how they will taste, but for this year they will have different tobacco and it will be a blend. Also, each size will have a different blend. Finally, I think I read that these were not rolled until the end of 2010, while the 2008 were rolled in mid 2009. That means these 2009's will be about 6 months younger then the 2008's.
> 
> I am on the fence with these.


That is wrong. I was in Nicaragua in April 2010 and was part of a group of guys that got to smoke them right after they were rolled. So if they come out in July, they will have a year and 3 months aging.

I thought the 2009's were outstanding fresh because of the Pelo de Oro tobacco included... It gave a nice and unique sweet flavor added to the Tat profile I love. I am looking forward to these.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I smoked a T110 for the very first time and decided to pair it with Guiness because of St. Patty's day....what an awful mistake!


I made that mistake once last summer, Guiness and cigars do not mix well.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Interestingly I agree. I do like porters & stouts with my sticks but Guinnes has a lack of strength that doesn't pair well.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I made that mistake once last summer, Guiness and cigars do not mix well.


Guiness & a padron 64 worked well for me. :noidea:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I bit on the '09 Churchills. Between that and S&S coming next month I think I'm done purchasing for a while.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Well, I bit on the '09 Churchills. Between that and S&S coming next month I think I'm done purchasing for a while.


S&S is next month? Looking forward to this.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

According to what I read on another forum it's looking like S&S goes live April 1. Pete didn't confirm it, but he didn't deny it either.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Any of you guys make it to the G Street event? If so, how was it and did you pick up or smoke any of the new Tattoo lanceros? I've got a bundle on the way next week but would like to hear the impressions of folks who have had a chance to try them.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> Any of you guys make it to the G Street event? If so, how was it and did you pick up or smoke any of the new Tattoo lanceros? I've got a bundle on the way next week but would like to hear the impressions of folks who have had a chance to try them.


I picked up a bundle in Plaistow but I didn't see anyone smoking one. They were not selling singles which I assume attributed to this.

From what I heard thry dol out of the bundles they had in a few hours.

They did still have several boxes of the 90th Rosado left (no reserva)


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've become an shameless Tatuaje whore. My favorites:

Regular production:


7th Reserva
Cojuno 2003
Petite Cazadores Reserva

Limited production:

Barclay Rex (a crime there aren't more of these)
T110 (new Fausto line is supposed to be very similar blend--good news for all)

Pete and Pepin have really had a profound influence on the industry the last few years. Viaje is basically a _tribute _to Tatuaje, the Liga Privada lines are certainly influenced, and every other manufacturer seems to have a "Nicaraguan-esque" line.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Today Pete announced a new travel humidor for the Monster series:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Charlie brought up a point of how some of the LEs last year may still be better than the 2009 Verite which leads me to ask a question since I've only started smoking Tatuaje a few months ago.
> 
> I'd like to know what would be your top 5 Non Limited Edition Tatuaje Cigars and what would be your top 5 Limited Edition Tatuajes. If you haven't tried a popular size, just post that as well so I know why it isn't in the list.
> 
> *I think this would be a cool way for someone to get slowly introduced to the tatuaje cigar line up.*


Subscribing for exactly this reason.

I was recently bombed my first Tatuaje, a Havana VI, and it definitely made my Top 5 list. A very nice smoke! I'd like to learn more about this line while I put together an order for some more.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

My list so far would be as follows:
Limited Editions
1. Barclay Rex (had 6+ mnths of rest)
2. Federal Cigars 109 Reserve
3. Federal Cigars 109 Natural (Rosado Wrapper)
4. Verocu East
5. T110 (paired with guiness, bad idea, will smoke again)

Notable Mention: ELO3 (fresh)

Regular Line
1. Gran Cojonu
2. Havana VI
3. 7th Reserve SW ( Churchill)
4. Verocu No 9 (holts exclusive)

Notable mention: Black Tubo, Verocu No 5

Do have in the humi:
Pork Tenderloins, West, ELO1, Cinco Mas Fino


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BMack said:


> Today Pete announced a new travel humidor for the Monster series:


Why don't I just hand my credit card over to Pete? He seems to know how to get my money.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Why don't I just hand my credit card over to Pete? He seems to know how to get my money.


How much cooler would it be if it came with LE cigars?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got my fingers crossed the S&S member pack comes with three of those packed full.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Man I need to get my hands on some more Tatuaje to try. I've only tried the havana vi and I loved it. The closes dealer is an an hour and half away. His advertising sucks me in everytime. That humidor is awsome.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> I've got my fingers crossed the S&S member pack comes with three of those packed full.


He delayed it because the swag wasn't ready, so maybe...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> He delayed it because the swag wasn't ready, so maybe...


Andrew, just to let you know, I'll have a request for you in a few months....you know....either that or I'll end up driving there. :biggrin1:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> How much cooler would it be if it came with LE cigars?


It does! It comes with 5 unbanded "The Invisible man"

Reviewed here: Cigar In Hand - Home - Pre-release Tatuaje Monster Series "The Invisible Man"


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BMack said:


> It does! It comes with 5 unbanded "The Invisible man"
> 
> Reviewed here: Cigar In Hand - Home - Pre-release Tatuaje Monster Series "The Invisible Man"


:first: LOL. Awesome.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Friggin awesome Invisible Man

I think we should visit Andrew.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Just saw where Pete will be doing a TAA-only stick later this year. Apparently (and appropriately), this will only be available through the TAA shops (around 40) who *attended* the recent convention/show. While this will be an LE, it won't be a single-store stick, so there should be ample opportunity to acquire some. Pete made it sound like this would be an annual thing, as there would be a different cigar made each year and availability might vary since only attendee's would be eligible to receive that year's edition.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's a great thing for Pete to do. Conventions in most industries are going downhill fast. It's a shame that conventions will soon become a thing of the past, the face-to-face time is precious and rewarding.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a note that the Tatuaje series P is back. This was a great mixed filler, cheap tat from a few years back and I loved them for under $4 a stick. Only place online I've seen them so far is NHC, who's selling boxes of 20 for $63+ depending on size. If there as tasty as the old ones I will amass a stockpile for yard gars.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone hear about or pick up any of the Tatuaje SWAM 5th Anniversary Cigar? Supposedly, it's a Tatuaje West relabeled. (These were delicious cigars)


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW! How did I miss this thread?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Anyone hear about or pick up any of the Tatuaje SWAM 5th Anniversary Cigar? Supposedly, it's a Tatuaje West relabeled. (These were delicious cigars)


I definitely am interested if I find a fiver or happen across one in a pass or something.

The band is awesome looking too! haha


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tomorrow is a Tat day!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Tomorrow is a Tat day!


isn't that everyday for you Ray??


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

BMack said:


> I definitely am interested if I find a fiver or happen across one in a pass or something.
> 
> The band is awesome looking too! haha


Me too!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pics of the Tatuaje SWAM 5th Anniversary


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A little comparison done between the Tatuaje West, Tatuaje SWAM 5th, and ELO by NHC.



















As you can see, unless Pete made a slight change to the blend, they all look fairly similar to me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice 

After this weekend I am a Tat lover!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Veeral, you can go ahead and send those to me. I won't be upset.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That wrapper looks good enough to eat. Damn it, I REALLY want these now.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BMack said:


> That wrapper looks good enough to eat. Damn it, I REALLY want these now.


+1. I absolutely LOVE some of the wrappers Pete ends up with. Good stuff!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Pretty pictures Veeral! :dr


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

There is only one way to tell V, smoke em all!!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> There is only one way to tell V, *send* em all *to Andy*!!!!


Hey V, it's hard to argue with Jim.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

V doesn't know it but I'm smoking one right now lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BMack said:


> That wrapper looks good enough to eat. Damn it, I REALLY want these now.


In all honesty, if the blend stayed exactly the same without any tweaks to it whatsoever, there's no reason why many of us shouldn't have picked up the bundles of Elo at NHC just a few months back. I only picked up a fiver, but felt the Original Westie has more of a peppery bite which I enjoyed. (Westie vs Elo. Have not smoked the SWAM yet)



szyzk said:


> +1. I absolutely LOVE some of the wrappers Pete ends up with. Good stuff!


Try the verocu 5 or 9 for a smaller smoke that still looks and smells delicious.



Juicestain said:


> Pretty pictures Veeral! :dr


I was tired of the abuse when I used the click and shoot Sony (out of focus, not clear, blah blah blah.) This Nikon makes shooting pics of cigars fun again.



ptpablo said:


> There is only one way to tell V, smoke em all!!!!


After you Jim.......(guess that ain't happening...lol)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Absolutely try the Verocu 9!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Try the verocu 5 or 9 for a smaller smoke that still looks and smells delicious.


Let's not forget taste!

The No. 5 is one of my favorite smokes right now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

One of you need to give me a #5 before I sit on you!

Ron and them damn ZKs have turned me into a Tat whore.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Let's not forget taste!
> 
> The No. 5 is one of my favorite smokes right now.


Mike, I don't know if it tastes the same as eating it....at least that's what Brian and Andrew want to do with them)



Rock31 said:


> One of you need to give me a #5 before I sit on you!
> 
> Ron and them damn ZKs have turned me into a Tat whore.


Buy your own. Bastard.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to get some of the 9s from Holts and honestly, I have no idea if my B&M has the 5.

I'll go bright and early tomorrow with bells on to find out!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Mike, I don't know if it tastes the same as eating it....at least that's what Brian and Andrew want to do with them


You enjoy your cigars your way, I'll enjoy mine my way.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Mike, I don't know if it tastes the same as eating it....at least that's what Brian and Andrew want to do with them)
> 
> Buy your own. Bastard.


Hate you 

Guess I will just buy a cab when I visit them :focus:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> In all honesty, if the blend stayed exactly the same without any tweaks to it whatsoever, there's no reason why many of us shouldn't have picked up the bundles of Elo at NHC just a few months back. I only picked up a fiver, but felt the Original Westie has more of a peppery bite which I enjoyed. (Westie vs Elo. Have not smoked the SWAM yet)


because I haven't had the Westie yet? Seems like a good reason.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I really need to track down some Verocus and some Westies.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd eat em


----------



## Estephano (Sep 30, 2009)

I love the No.5's and have always wished they were a little bigger. I'm gonna have to get a box of the 9's now. I have some West Sides in my humi. but only a few left so I'm trying to save them. and a hidden jewel tucked away in the corner. A Reserva SW maduro. thats right.


----------



## Estephano (Sep 30, 2009)

See what you've done. 
I dun gone and done it. #9's ordered and on the way.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice 

You will enjoy them.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking for a little Guidance in the unofficial Guide!.......

I just had my first Tat today!......_Which I very much enjoyed!_

The Brown Banded Torpedo third from the right..... _The 6th one over is a 2006 Corojo in the pic._

I also have a Black, and a Red Tubo.

The B&M has 5 and 5 Tubes left..each, and said when their gone their gone!

Replacing the one I puffed today, (brown band) Are the Tubo's better?.... would you get a red over black?.... Or add another 1 each!.....

:ss


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer the black, but the Tubos are getting hard to find so grab one of each. And the one with two bands is the 2006 Cojuno, not corojo, just so you know. They are good cigars!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I prefer the black, but the Tubos are getting hard to find so grab one of each. And the one with two bands is the 2006 Cojuno, not corojo, just so you know. They are good cigars!


Thanks Erich!

:doh: I knew I shoulda put on my glasses!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

As far as which tubo is better, I find that it changes for me all of the time. I initially liked the reds better, but after the last black I had, I think they may be the better of the two right now. Either way, you're smoking an excellent cigar.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> The B&M has 5 and 5 Tubes left..each, and said when their gone their gone!


Eeek! I may need you to source one or two of each for me - or maybe work out a trade for something you can't get down there.

I've never had a red or black because I've never even seen them!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Eeek! I may need you to source one or two of each for me - or maybe work out a trade for something you can't get down there.
> 
> I've never had a red or black because I've never even seen them!


As of last week, Cigar King had boxes of both the reds and blacks available.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The red and black tubos are still floating around, you can grab boxes without much seeking


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Those are beautiful...I can almost smell the aroma!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> As of last week, Cigar King had boxes of both the reds and blacks available.





Rock31 said:


> The red and black tubos are still floating around, you can grab boxes without much seeking


Thanks for the head's up, but right now I'm just looking for a few of each before I commit to a box.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

..just smoked an Havana VI and wasn't overly impressed, started out nice but finished lousy..I'll reserve any further comment until I try some of the higher end Tat's...looking forward to it


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

joay11 said:


> ..just smoked an Havana VI and wasn't overly impressed, started out nice but finished lousy..I'll reserve any further comment until I try some of the higher end Tat's...looking forward to it


Really? I puff a couple of those a week.. they are affordable enough to smoke often and I think they're great. I feel the opposite.. the first third is good but they really develop and get rich 2/3 to 3/3. To each his own ehh!


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Really? I puff a couple of those a week.. they are affordable enough to smoke often and I think they're great. I feel the opposite.. the first third is good but they really develop and get rich 2/3 to 3/3. To each his own ehh!


I have one more, so i'll give it one more chance, it kind of went sour on me almost half way through. The first third tasted great.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah definitely do.. which size were you smoking btw?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Just finished smoking a Red Tubo. Very nice cigar. I liked it a lot better than the Black I've had. I have another one of those sitting, I'll give it another try at some point.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The Face... very good cigar! Geez was it hot(last night) but worth it.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

7th Reserva Capa Especial

Out soon, with a Sumatra wrapper. _Can't wait to try one._


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Just ordered a box of the M80.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

where are my T110's!?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a good source for the harder to find Tatuajes?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

there is no "secret source" you really need to research places that carry them and just start calling 

or look out for WTS section here.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> where are my T110's!?


I believe the Faustos are coming out in July. Or you can try to snag a box of M80's before then.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

just want the Faustos! all of them


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> where are my T110's!?


Sorry Ray, I bought them out and ate every one of them....lip smackin good!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> just want the Faustos! all of them


Good luck getting all of them. That's a full production line.

If you do manage to do it, please sell me some.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris I will send you 1/2 of 1 cigar 

dav0, veeral and I will smoke the first half and then pass it on.

Seriously though looking forward to the M80 and Fausto.


----------

